# first slingshot kill....



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

so, i had a woodchuck that repeatedly ignored the live trap i was going to use to relocate it.

Wednesday, i saw him rooting around the garage and decided it was time.

grabbed my Pocket Thunder with the stock 1745 tubing and a 5/8" steel bearing.

as it rounded the corner of the garage it presented only it's head.

one headshot from 30' and it just flipped over, twitched for about 10 seconds, and that was it.

thanks to all for the info and the inspiration to practice, giving me the ability to make an accurate / clean kill.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Pictures? I also find it amazing that you took down a groundhog with 1/4" steel as 1/4" steel is usually considered too small for hunting.


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

no pics. didn't have a camera w/ me and buried it immediately.

rechecked, 5/8", not 1/4".


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Why didn't you eat it?! And 5/8" seems a bit more reasonable for hunting.


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

i've had woodchuck before. not bad, but not something i'd put the time into, unlike squirrel.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... clean kill. That's the way pest control should work.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Awsome! I had to google woodchuck, the first time I ever seen a pic of a woodchuck. Great to hear your success with 5/8 its such an interesting projectile.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Nicholson said:


> Awsome! I had to google woodchuck, the first time I ever seen a pic of a woodchuck. Great to hear your success with 5/8 its such an interesting projectile.


They're pretty common around here. I once saw 3 in 1 day.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

It almost looks like a beaver, I had a chance to take a small beaver with 5/8 the other day that was sitting on a bank but I wasn't sure if my small game hunting license would cover that. My Grandpa used to trap them and my Grandmother sure knew how to cook them but they have to be cooked just right or they don't taste very good, must be the same for the woodchuck. So.. How much wood could a woodchuck chuk, if a woodchuck could chuk wood?


----------



## RGNY (Sep 19, 2013)

http://www.wildliferecipes.net/game_recipes/Small_game_recipes/Woodchuck_recipes/index.asp


----------

